# GATOR EYES



## sonofaduckhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

I AM IN THE PROCESS OF TRYING TO PRESERVE SOME GATOR HEADS FOR MY FRIENDS AND I.I WAS WONDERING IF YOU GUYS HAVE ANY INFORMATION ON THE SIZE OF ARTIFICIAL EYES.WHAT SIZE EYE WOULD YOU WANT FOR A 9 FOOT GATOR ECT.

THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME,WOODY GALBREATH


----------

